# Milk machine recommendations



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Looking at milk machines to get. Have had a vacuum one before but seems like pulse milkers are better. Everyone recommends SimplePulse but just don’t know if I can afford one that expensive. Are there any ones cheaper even by a little bit? Only need to milk about 4 Nigerians. Most of the ones I see on the market are constant vacuum milkers.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I believe simple pulse is about the cheapest. Have you looked on Amazon?


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Just briefly looked at Amazon but will have to look more later!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I know this thread is a bit older, but I just wanted to know if you ever did any more research regarding milking machines? Did you decide to go with a simple pulse? I saw a lot of other options on amazon when I briefly looked at them, but my research didn't get very far.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

MellonFriend said:


> I know this thread is a bit older, but I just wanted to know if you ever did any more research regarding milking machines? Did you decide to go with a simple pulse? I saw a lot of other options on amazon when I briefly looked at them, but my research didn't get very far.


To be completely honest, I just decided to hold off on getting any milk machine. Most of the ones on Amazon were vacuum and not pulse milkers. I was told vacuum ones can damage teats.


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

Ashlynn said:


> To be completely honest, I just decided to hold off on getting any milk machine. Most of the ones on Amazon were vacuum and not pulse milkers. I was told vacuum ones can damage teats.


Same here. Was going to get a milker but if Simplepulse is the cheapest pulse milker, we'll just continue to milk by hand.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Ashlynn said:


> To be completely honest, I just decided to hold off on getting any milk machine. Most of the ones on Amazon were vacuum and not pulse milkers. I was told vacuum ones can damage teats.


Ahh... that makes sense. Thanks for updating me. 😉


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

Same here. Looks like there's a business idea here for some willing entrepreneur!


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

There are some on Amazon (boo) that pulse, made in China, mixed reviews but overall pretty good. Waaay cheaper. I wonder if anyone has tried these off-brands.



Amazon.com : pulse milking machine for goats


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Whatever milker you decide, make sure that you can get replacement parts. They can and do wear out or breakdown. 
You want a stainless steel bucket to NOT have a rolled lip or shelf inside the milk bucket at the top- milk will get trapped and bacteria will build up.
(and its harder to clean). See if they sell the replacement gaskets.


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Wonder if it would end up being any cheaper to build one part by part myself?


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Caprine supply has one for slightly cheaper, but it looks like it could only handle milking like 4 goats


----------

